
Facebook’s Hate-Speech Rules Collide with Indian Politics - muglug
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-hate-speech-india-politics-muslim-hindu-modi-zuckerberg-11597423346
======
onyva
dup
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24166468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24166468)

